# First appointment with psychiatrist.



## Roisin (Aug 8, 2015)

I have my first appointment with a pyschiatrist on Tuesday, and I really have no idea what to expect or what it will be like. Do they ask lots of questions or do you just keep talking about what you want to talk about? Does anyone have any advice to offer?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Just tell them what your issues are. They will give you some advice and most likely put you on meds. I would just advise you to say everything you need to say. I don't know your problems but make sure they do. First appointment is just getting to know you and your situation.


----------



## bgb (Aug 22, 2015)

I have a question related to meeting up with a psychiatrist: 

I'm a high school senior, and I'm wondering if my mom has to be with me when I visit the psychiatrist. Any opinions/experiences?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

bgb said:


> I'm a high school senior, and I'm wondering if my mom has to be with me when I visit the psychiatrist. Any opinions/experiences?


I don't think so. As long as you have the insurance part taken care of, going alone shouldn't be an issue. I was over 18 when I started going so don't know for sure but it shouldn't matter.


----------



## MondKrabbe (Sep 7, 2015)

bgb said:


> I have a question related to meeting up with a psychiatrist:
> 
> I'm a high school senior, and I'm wondering if my mom has to be with me when I visit the psychiatrist. Any opinions/experiences?


I started at the beginning of the summer, before I turned 18. All you need from your parents is information about insurance (possible co-pay, and stuff like that). Unless you want your mother there, you can go in alone.


----------



## Mister Ives (Sep 28, 2015)

For me the first time they asked a lot of questions to get to know me and my problems.


----------



## BlueDay (May 6, 2014)

Mine just asked all the standard questions to diagnose me my first visit.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Yes. They do ask a lot of questions. Why you are here. What medication you're currently taking. Who referred you. Maybe a 250 question test. I'm not kidding about this. They tell you great stories as an example to your problems. A psychiatrist I'm currently seeing told me he was able to detect OCD in his two year old granddaughter. They also give you a lot of papers to sign before meeting with them. Like if a patient they're treating is planning on harming himself/herself or someone else, the psychiatrist will let you know that he/she has his/her right to report you to the authorities. That's all I got so far in my first appointment with a psychiatrist.


----------

